# aol email cancellation



## desperatemumoffi (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi, PLEASE HELP ME if you can!
I have (or had until last night?!) a free AOL email account that I have had for ten years. Now when I try to log on to aol and read my emails or retrieve my files it says " oops this account has been cancelled".
I am distraught, I am disabled and rarely leave home - I do everything via the net and every contact online bill the lot is on my aol account I have never had another email account but have just signed up for gmail as a contingency for now.
For a few days before this I kept getting lots of mailerdemon notifications on my account which I reported as spam - not sure if thats relevant at all?
If it helps I work with windows 7


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Have you contacted AOL customer service? that would most likely be the best place to start.


----------



## desperatemumoffi (Oct 17, 2011)

they wont speak to me because its a free account!


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

try their Help page here hopefully you can find the right link to solve your issue or contact them from the info provided


----------



## desperatemumoffi (Oct 17, 2011)

thanks dotty999 will give it a try


----------



## desperatemumoffi (Oct 17, 2011)

no nothing that mentions my situation or any contact info at all. I am going crazy here!


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

I've just done a quick search for you and it says you can reactivate your free account! check it out herejust click on "Can I reactivate my Aol Account" and take it from there

Also, look at this info regarding the message you received, perhaps that can help you too


----------



## SUEOHIO (Jan 30, 2007)

Sadly shes right that if you get AOL for free they dont provide much in the way of help anymore.I know that with windows 7 you have to use the AOL 9.5 version and higher for it to work with windows 7.If you were getting what you thought were spam emails its possible that someone got into your account and maybe changed the password and then cancelled it.Even though it was free someone had to call or write to aol to cancel the account.Normally AOL accounts rarely get cancelled unless they havent been used in a very long time.With AOL you get more leeway on an unused account than you do on other ones like yahoo, gmail, etc.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

dotty999 said:


> I've just done a quick search for you and it says you can reactivate your free account! check it out herejust click on "Can I reactivate my Aol Account" and take it from there
> 
> Also, look at this info regarding the message you received, perhaps that can help you too


nice finds, Dotty........


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

thanks Tim


----------

